# Aftermarket Keyless Ignition Fob



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

These are Chinese copies of the fobs for Driver Convenience package.

The good:
It works.
It's not a counterfeit, it's an honest aftermarket item. There are no Chevy or Denso markings on or in it.
Range was more than 250', as was the range on my factory fob. I couldn't get far enough away to make either remote quit working and still see the car.
The physical key is nearly indistinguishable from the original. The finish on the original blade is slightly smoother under the plating but that's the only difference.
All parts are interchangeable. You can put the aftermarket circuit board in the factory housing, you can switch the back covers, etc.

The bad:
The fob feels cheaper. It's a bit lighter. The front overlay is smooth hard plastic instead of the rubbery material of the original. This makes it slightly harder to press the buttons, and you can't hear or feel them click. The back cover feels like it's made of cheaper plastic and it isn't as textured.

My conclusion: It's good for a spare, but I'd prefer my main everyday fob to be the genuine Denso made item.

If you have a 433mhz car, it's sold on eBay and Aliexpress under the name HYQ4EA

I bought mine from this eBay listing on November 5. and received it in the mail on November 25.








for Chevrolet Cruze Malibu Camaro Smart Remote Key 433MHz ID46 HYQ4EA | eBay


For HYQ4EA. 2016-2019 Chevrolet Cruze. 2016-2019 Chevrolet Malibu. 2016-2019 Chevrolet Camaro. 2019 Chevrolet Blazer. 2018-2019 Chevrolet Traverse. Compatibility: Works with vehicles listed above that have a factory keyless entry system and your current key is identical.



www.ebay.com


----------

